# Jet mini lathe



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I just picked up the jet mini lathe 1014 off of craigslist for $250 It had never used. Seemed like a good deal, plus the girlfriend wants to start doing pens. The woodworking show got her hooked. What are all of the supplies that I will need to have her start making pens? Any help is appreciated.
Nick


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

You'll need a live center with a 60* point, mandrel, bushings to match the style of pen you want to tun, and some basic turning tools i.e. skew or gouges. Drill bits to match the pen kits too and some epoxy or other type of glue for gluing the tubes in the blanks. Wood or acrylic blanks for the pens. Finishing supplies. I would start with wood, there is a lot of forgiveness in it and basically any hardwood will do. Acrylic has a bit of a learning curve to it and that includes just getting it drilled without blowouts. If you do wood you will need sandpaper through about 600 grit or with acrylic get a micro mesh set of abrasives and some automotive polishing cream.

Don't think I left out anything.:blink: Have fun! Its addicting.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

for that jet lathe you'll need a Morse Taper 2 mandrel, i suggest the adjustable mandrel. there are many different styles of pens out there some shorter tube than others, some with just one tube so you would have to add spacers so blank is tight for turning.

Glue use medium CA glue and accelerator you can glue blanks up quicker and start turning. also will help if any cracks or blow outs

finish for a new pen turner, a Hut wax stick. rub it on and use a paper towel to heat it up. (Fiction Polish)

a pen press you can buy one or can use lathe, or drill press with a home made jigs, or a hand squeeze clamp.

turning tools and sandpaper up to 600 at least, i keep going with micro mesh to 12000.

disc sander or pen mill to square up pen blank after tubes are glued in, so to insure tight fit when pens are pressed together.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, thats exactly what I needed.
nick


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't forget your going to need a grinder and some type of jig. if you want sharp tools. If I was you I would forget about pens and get all the tools you will need for turning pens and then have your girl practice for a while before turning. Don't buy anything you don't need except the tools you need to turn the pens at this time. It's easy to go broke but don't buy cheap tools. Good luck Mitch:thumbsup:


----------

